# What is your favourite weapons martial and/or style and why?



## Flyingknee (Jul 5, 2021)

Share with us.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Jul 5, 2021)

I study Isshinryu and some Tokushinryu weapons (I am not a Tokushinryu student, but it's taught in my dojo). Isshinryu uses bo, sai, and tonfa (tuifa). Tokushinryu exposes me to many traditional Okinawan weapons, including nunchaku, eku, sansetsukon, yari, nunti sai, tekko, tichu, gusan, bachi, and kama, among others.

My favorites are bo and sai. Bo because it helps inform my empty hand power projection technique, sai because the weapons feel comfortable in my hands, and because some sai techniques can also be done with a pipe, piece of wood, whatever.

I also like kama, particularly the Tokushinryu kata Moha Gama. I don't know why, I just like it. Bachi and Tichu are also fun.


----------



## Deleted member 39746 (Jul 5, 2021)

I kind of like Arnis, HEMA and some Koryu styles.    More complete systems than anything else and more based around fighting than some other styles that may use it for conditoning or something else.
And they actually have you fight with the weapons, so not  a live vs dead partner. 

I should rather say, as long as it does weapons i am intrested in and is about fighting with them and is a complete system that i can spar with said weapons, id probbly like it.     I always hated standing there and letting somone disarm me when i would have stabbed them 3 times if we actually fought.


----------



## Flyingknee (Jul 5, 2021)

Rat said:


> I kind of like Arnis, HEMA and some Koryu styles.    More complete systems than anything else and more based around fighting than some other styles that may use it for conditoning or something else.
> And they actually have you fight with the weapons, so not  a live vs dead partner.
> 
> I should rather say, as long as it does weapons i am intrested in and is about fighting with them and is a complete system that i can spar with said weapons, id probbly like it.     I always hated standing there and letting somone disarm me when i would have stabbed them 3 times if we actually fought.



Would you say Arnis is more complete than Silat and Krabi-Krabong?


----------



## Blindside (Jul 5, 2021)

drop bear said:


> I am getting my cold steel rubber knife sheath 3d printed hopefully. I will let you know how that works out.
> 
> Otherwise. Training folders will allow you to train draw options. (Which seems to get used a bit in dog brothers fights)
> 
> ...





Flyingknee said:


> Would you say Arnis is more complete than Silat and Krabi-Krabong?


"Arnis" is like saying "kung fu," aside from there is going to be at least one stick involved you can't really judge it beyond that.  Silat is going to at least as varied as kung fu with maybe more emphasis placed on knives and less emphasis on longer weapons, again totally dependent on the system.


----------



## Flyingknee (Jul 5, 2021)

Blindside said:


> "Arnis" is like saying "kung fu," aside from there is going to be at least one stick involved you can't really judge it beyond that.  Silat is going to at least as varied as kung fu with maybe more emphasis placed on knives and less emphasis on longer weapons, again totally dependent on the system.



I know but I wanted to hear (read) more of his opinion considering he has such a strongly favorable view of them compared to other weapons martial arts


----------



## BrendanF (Jul 5, 2021)

I enjoy the ones I study - Tenshinshoden Katori Shinto ryu and Sosuishi ryu.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Jul 6, 2021)

ChicChic-Pow has a proven track record of effectiveness that simply cannot be matched.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Jul 6, 2021)

My favorite weapon work is the bit I picked up from FMA (instructor taught a fusion of FMA with JJJ locks). FMA single-stick work just feels good to me, and blends easily with my primary art. I've pulled some bits of it into my curriculum to replace what I viewed as a limited and flawed "club" curricululm (basically, working with oak police batons).


----------



## Deleted member 39746 (Jul 6, 2021)

Flyingknee said:


> Would you say Arnis is more complete than Silat and Krabi-Krabong?


No idea, beyond that Silat has influenced Arnis and vice versa.   And the above statement Silat and Arnis are names for overal groups of systems as opposed to a individual one. 

Never heard of Krabi-Krabong.   

Although some silat styles do share some of the techniques in arnis and vice versa, some of the gunting is the same in them. 





gpseymour said:


> (instructor taught a fusion of FMA with JJJ locks).


HE STOLE MY IDEA!    (which i may or may not have stolen from other people, but i digress)

Honestly id love to do a axe weapon course.   Thats an obscure weapon that doesnt appear much outside of HEMA and its pretty niche in HEMA.

Addendum:  dog brothers as far as i know is a combination of a Silat and Arnis style. Or mixture of styles.


----------



## KenpoMaster805 (Jul 12, 2021)

I like Escrima  and Bow


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jul 12, 2021)

I have only trained in Modern Arnis and Balintawak. 
Both are FMAs.
They use weapons from the beginning. 
I love them both.


----------

